# 4x8 FastTrack layout needed - 2 trains



## joegorizzax

4x8 FastTrack layout to accomodate two Lionel O Gauge trains running simultaneously needed. Does anyone have any ideas / pictures / list of specific track needed?


----------



## T-Man

Just modify your track into block sections. 

Then the basic manual applies for normal operation not DCC.


----------



## seabilliau

Thor's Train site may have some ideas for Fastrack on a 4x8

http://thortrains.net/

And try Classic Toy Trains (You may have to pay to get full access to all the diagrams). They do have a sorting menu to look for specific track type with layout sie

http://ctt.trains.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Note that Lionel has recently cataloged O-31 curves for Fastrack, might be just the ticket if you're trying to get two loops of Fastrack in a 4 x 8 layout.


----------

